# " Retro " MAC Haul = Incredible!



## XxXxX (May 4, 2009)

I went and purchased some great things I missed before one of the counters I visit returned to vendor (RTV) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Petticoat MSF (Sheer Minerals)
So Ceylong MSF (Sheer Minerals)
Spiced Chocolate Quad (Cult of Cherry)
Tempting Quad (Cult of Cherry)
Medium MSFN&Shimmer (New View)
Light Medium MSFN&Shimmer (For the winter) (New View)
Sea & Sky MES (Electroflash)
Fresh Green Mix MES (Electroflash)
Polar Opposites MES (Electroflash)
Miss Fortune Pearlglide Liner (Suite Array)
Bankroll Pearlglide Liner (Suite Array)
Wolf Pearlglide Liner (Suite Array)
Grand Entrance Starflash e/s (Starflash)
Smoke & Diamonds Starflash e/s (Starflash)
Nuance Mineralized Blush (Sonic Chic)
Blooming Blush (Cult of Cherry)
Lightly Ripe l/s (Cult of Cherry)
Liqueur l/g (Cult of Cherry)
Pink Platinum Brushed Metal-X Cream Shadow (Metal Urge)


I would post pics for you all... but my digital camera won't come on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I just had to share!!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 4, 2009)

Great haul....


----------



## coachkitten (May 4, 2009)

That is an awesome haul!  Enjoy!!


----------



## CosmePro (May 4, 2009)

Awesome haul!!  I'm suprised they still had some of those items...you're very lucky !


----------



## AjaAbeni (May 5, 2009)

So jealous....but what RTV (return to vendor)?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2009)

Awesome haul.  Enjoy the goodies.


----------



## ladyJ (May 5, 2009)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## XxXxX (May 5, 2009)

Thank you all! I was very surprised and excited they had some of these items too!!

They got a call just a couple days before I got this haul that they had to send these past collections back, which is returning them to the vendor, which alot of people refer to that on Specktra as RTV!


----------



## XxXxX (May 5, 2009)

BTW, if you asking what vendor, I don't know! lol I guess MAC !


----------



## Tahti (May 5, 2009)

Whoa awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## Lizzie (May 5, 2009)

Oooooh Cult of Cherry stuff!


----------



## n_c (May 5, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## petitetamtam (May 5, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies! Nice haul


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2009)

Wow.. I am jealous


----------



## michthr (May 5, 2009)

soooo jealous! im wanting that spiced chocolate quad bad! but am not will to pay like $70 for it! lol


----------



## XxXxX (May 5, 2009)

Thanks you guys! I always see it on Ebay from 80-120...Ridiculous!!


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2009)

Wow, awesome haul!!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 6, 2009)

That is a great haul! Have fun


----------

